
Trickle‐down technology and why it doesn't work (2013) - davidgerard
https://ar.al/notes/trickle-down-technology/
======
onreact
Yeah, tools built for experts usually won't be adopted by the mainstream
unless they are simplified.

I don't mean dumbed down but reduced in complexity to allow beginners to use
it without having to acquire expertise.

